# Drunk driver puts me out of commission AGAIN



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Some of you might remember that I got hit by a 90-24 hit and run at 0200 on 7/4/10. I was out for 7 months with torn ACL. Well, lightning strikes twice on holidays for me... 0200 St Patrick's day, ruptured Achilles tendon from a drunk. Unreal


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Jesus, sorry to hear. Hope you heal up quicker this time around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Damn. Get better soon.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hope u go after these idiots civilly . Because we all know the criminal courts don't give a shit. Get well soon.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I think I should


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

If it wasn't for bad luck........Speedy recovery Brah!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Speedy recovery 78th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dam, heal quickly.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Atty. Steve Ballin, he will nail them. Get well soon.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

better take that bullseye off your back 

get well soon !


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Speedy recovery


----------



## RZero (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Morons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

mtc said:


> Ouch !!! That's a long recovery - ask Delta he's been there !!


Yup.....7 months the first time, 5 months the next (other leg, not as serious). The bad news is that you're going to have flare-ups of Achilles tendinitis for the rest of your life, even after it heals.

Look at the bright side....enjoy the summer off.

Fucking drunks.......


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Jeez. Get well soon!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Yup.....7 months the first time, 5 months the next (other leg, not as serious). The bad news is that you're going to have flare-ups of Achilles tendinitis for the rest of your life, even after it heals.
> 
> Look at the bright side....enjoy the summer off.
> 
> Fucking drunks.......


yeah, enjoy the summer off 78th.

i hear salt water does wonders for that sort of thing


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Get well soon!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Speedy recovery.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry brother, that sucks!! Get well soon...


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

MTC A troop was ridiculous from 0100-0600 last night. Between 78th OUI, a few wrong ways on128 and 2 shootings in Lawrence/Methuen it was a long desk night for A1 and A6. Speedy recovery 78th


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I have an atty in Worcester who represented me in civil court for an ILD crash with injury. Don't know if he goes to other courts out of Worcester County but if you don't have one I can ask.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

SinePari said:


> I have an atty in Worcester who represented me in civil court for an ILD crash with injury. Don't know if he goes to other courts out of Worcester County but if you don't have one I can ask.


This guy is my hero, he writes a column for the MPA magazine;

http://www.policeinjury.com/

I've never used him, since every LOD injury I've had has been a freakish circumstance, or at the hands of a shitbag who doesn't have a pot to piss in, so what's the point?

Drunk driver = insurance company = deep pockets.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I am sorry to hear that brother. Yet another reason I stick it up the ass of every DUI I find. Always this uneasy feeling that they will wipe out one of my friends or my family members, or me. Speedy recovery.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Well wishes your way brother. What a jackass


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Jeesh, sorry to hear 78th, good luck with the recovery... im still rubber necking at any greyish mitsubishi gallante that drives by.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

263FPD said:


> I am sorry to hear that brother. Yet another reason I stick it up the ass of every DUI I find. Always this uneasy feeling that they will wipe out one of my friends or my family members, or me. Speedy recovery.


 Been there, and it sucks. Thanks for doing what you can, even if the courts don't follow through.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

78thrifleman said:


> Ortho appt tmorrow... Have some doffering opinions. One of my bosses wants me to rack on resisting. The other doesn't see it. If you guys are truly interested, I'll explain and we can get into a debate. Let me know


 Wishing you a very healthy recovery.

On the resisting, without knowing the details of the case, I say if you have enough (however slight) to add it on, then add it. It will likely get knocked down (seen it happen plenty times in my area) but having the extra charge may get something else to stick better. Of course, there's always the chance that the drunk will take full responsibility, admit total guilt to all charges, and....

oh wait, did a monkey just fly out of my arse?


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Get well 78th! I've been there. I had a Drunk Driver hit my house going around 70 MPH on a Sunday morning in a Ford F-250. My Sergeant was first on the scene, and kept me from taking a Mag-Light to his head.









Having a Coke and a smile waiting for the Board-Up people. If he was one foot to the right, we would not be having this conversation. I was sleeping on the couch with the dogs in the living room waiting for my wife to get home from work.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

think most people are insured for a $100,000.

unless they have other assets.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

You need to quit driving with your feet.  Good luck and speedy recovery.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Truck said:


> You need to quit driving with your feet.


Time to apply to the Airwing, 78th.
Speedy recovery!


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hopes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Holy crap! Prayers from Leonce and I that you recover quickly and totally assfuck the guys insurance.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Wish you the best. Thats awful. Just another reason I call in as many erratics as I can as quick as possible. Last thing I want to be doing is following a drunk and see him clip a cruiser/officer. Especially if it could've been prevented by a concerned caller. Godspeed.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Dude, charge, charge, charge and charge. Let the ADA drop, and the judge dismiss. It is a lot harder to dismiss all 10 charges than to just dismiss 1. Speedy recovery, and get redy to use a rolling pin on your achilles. It works wonders.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Get well soon...


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

BxDetSgt said:


> Dude, charge, charge, charge and charge. Let the ADA drop, and the judge dismiss. It is a lot harder to dismiss all 10 charges than to just dismiss 1. Speedy recovery, and get redy to use a rolling pin on your achilles. It works wonders.


Totally agree plus it gives the ADA's something to negotiate with: drop a few, plead guilty for a few


----------



## RZero (Nov 10, 2012)

You made the Daily Report. You're a celebrity.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah I agree debate not necessary. If you can support the charge, go for it. The second boss may not see it but no need in just giving it away to the defense.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

RZero said:


> You made the Daily Report. You're a celebrity.


That's funny... Thanks . Thanks to all for all of the good thoughts... Now for where I disappoint you all:

The guy had no KQ and no BOP. He was apologetic during the booking and thanked me for saving his life. He has a good career and made a mistake... I didn't charge him with resisting. Sometimes good people make bad decisions. Someday it will come back to me, if it already hasn't.


----------

